# Started my first model since being a young teenager



## Bad-Karma (Jun 12, 2015)

I've had this model of a 67 GTO sitting on my shelf for a few years now and finally started to give it a go. Wow what an experience. It's so relaxing! I was never particularly good at building them as a kid but now I'm hooked on the details. I knew I had a problem when I almost ordered a giant can of duplicolor pontiac engine paint just for an inch of plastic. I still might since I can always touch up the real deal in the garage but I definitely got bit by the bug. This MPC kit is not very good but I don't mind mindlessly removing all the flash. It's for practice anyway before tackling a plane model. I think I'll probably do a B17 first and try to give it a 339th sq 96h bg paint scheme. This was my grandfathers unit so It'll probably take me forever to get it right. Maybe I'll do a fighter along side it. 

Now all I need is a decent hobby shop and an arsenal of paints! Look forward to posting the results in here.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2015)

Looking forward to the progress too. Go ahead.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 12, 2015)

Good on ya!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 12, 2015)

Welcome back, looking forward to some pics.




Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 12, 2015)

Me too. As for hobby shops, good luck. They seem to be a dying breed, pushed out by on-line shopping.


----------



## A4K (Jun 13, 2015)

Would agree with Andy above.. But looking forward to your build mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 14, 2015)

bring it on!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2015)

Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Bad-Karma (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks guys I'm making progress on the GTO. Hopefully in the next week or so I can have some pics up. I ordered a Hasegawa P-40E kit for once the GTO is finished. It looks like the Hood on the GTO is going to need some filling so it'll be great practice for doing the P-40. 

I actually ended up finding a decent hobby shop about 15-20 minutes away from my house. It's mostly RC centered but they have a decent selection of paints and models. The models were a bit expensive though. I don't mind paying a premium to keep the local guy in business but for the same P40 kit I ordered for 22 dollars on Amazon they were asking 70. Not everything was that unreasonable though, maybe the kit wasn't exactly the same? I'll know once mine gets delivered. It was great for paint though, I was able to pick up Pontiac engine paint and some alclad chrome which Amazon doesn't stock and would have been expensive once you factor in shipping. I'm a little disappointed in the Pontiac engine paint. For 3 bucks more I could have just got the real thing in a giant can. It didn't stick to the plastic as well as I'd hoped. I shook the bottle well and washed the plastic. The testers paint I'd been using for the other parts seemed to really stick well. It still came out ok but it doesn't look all that close to the real thing. Maybe I'm just being nitpicky. I'll try to get a pick of the painted engine next to the real thing.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2015)




----------

